# NITECORE EC4s- Which one to buy?



## 010112 (Jul 9, 2015)

So I am about to buy Nitecore's newest flashlight(Ec4) but I heard that there is a better version(Ec4S) that is coming out and idk when. Should I wait or get it now because I need a flashlight badly right now and I'm wanting the ones with a really good durability and medium amount of spill mostly beam so idk if there's a light better so feel free to say which ones you think is the best for every day carry and spotlighting. When is the EC4S coming out? Is it any bigger or better?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 9, 2015)

A lot of posters here, including me, are waiting for the EC4S. It will have a neutral-white MT-G2 emitter. The EC4, meanwhile, uses a cool-white XM-L2 U2, and tops out at 1000 lumens. 

I do not know of any official announcement about the specs for the EC4S, but several posters here report hearing that it will go up to 2000 lumens. The official Nitecore seller in the Ukraine reports the same thing, saying, "At the moment, we only know that the model Nitecore EC4S is the first patented cast lantern with naimenshm ratio size / weight, luminous flux of 2,000 lumens, and the longest run time." 

I have no information myself, but I have speculated that the relatively small size of the EC4S, especially compared to the otherwise similar Nitecore P36, may mean that it cannot shed heat fast enough to operate for very long at high output levels. We'll soon know what the facts are.

If the EC4S uses the same reflector as the EC4, it will be more floody than the EC4, but if it has a higher output, it may throw farther as well.

The P36 might be a reasonable alternative if you want the MT-G2 and need to purchase today. Street price is in the $80-$90 range. It weighs half again as much as the EC4, and is also larger. The extra mass is why I think it will shed heat better than the EC4S, but once again, that is only a guess.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm waiting for this EC4S...I want one BAD! Hopefully I'm not disappointed when the specs come out, but I have a feeling this will be the "perfect" general use light. When you say medium amount of spill, the EC4 may be fine, but it's hard to say until we see both.


----------



## beaconterraone (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyone hear anything new about the EC4S?


----------



## akhyar (Sep 5, 2015)

Flashlion already received a review version of EC4S from Nitecore.
You can check his mini review and beamshots at EC4 thread


----------



## sidecross (Sep 5, 2015)

I would buy the EC4 and if you shop around you could find one for $48. The EC4S sounds like it will be an excellent light too.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 5, 2015)

Flashlion mini review more or less tell us the specs of the EC4S, based on the emitter use and the beamshots, but the main questions missing are the price and released date [emoji16]


----------



## beaconterraone (Sep 6, 2015)

akhyar said:


> but the main questions missing are the price and released date [emoji16]



Yes, exactly! I've had two vendors tell me toward the end of this month (September). Hope that's accurate.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Sep 17, 2015)

The EC4s seems like a no-brainer if it comes out relatively soon and has less standby drain than the EC4. 
If you absolutely need a light soon, what exactly are you looking for? What is your price range? 

A few lights I can think of that you could look at now are the Thrunite TN4A, Fenix TK35UE, Nitecore EA41, and the Olight M2X-UT Javelot.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 17, 2015)

I pretty much gave up on the EC4S....BUT, if they are delaying to fix that parasitic drain, I'm in. Otherwise I'll keep looking.

For example, SR52UT parasitic drain = *4.5μA*. That's how it's done!!! I know it's a totally different beam pattern, but you get the idea. It's hardly rocket science. 4.5μA!!! oo:


----------



## beaconterraone (Sep 17, 2015)

TheShadowGuy said:


> The EC4s seems like a no-brainer if it comes out relatively soon and has less standby drain than the EC4.
> If you absolutely need a light soon, what exactly are you looking for? What is your price range?
> 
> A few lights I can think of that you could look at now are the Thrunite TN4A, Fenix TK35UE, Nitecore EA41, and the Olight M2X-UT Javelot.



Thanks for the offer to help, but my heart is set on the EC4S. I have a variety of lights already, and while I like the EC4, I have so many cool whites already.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 17, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I pretty much gave up on the EC4S....BUT, if they are delaying to fix that parasitic drain, I'm in. Otherwise I'll keep looking.
> 
> For example, SR52UT parasitic drain = *4.5μA*. That's how it's done!!! I know it's a totally different beam pattern, but you get the idea. It's hardly rocket science. 4.5μA!!! oo:




+1 here.
If only they fix that parasitic drain for the final version. The form factor for dual 18650 cells, neutral white colour and broad spill is just nice for me,


----------



## NitecoreStore (Sep 18, 2015)

The EC4S also has a red tail cap screw and the EC4 is entirely black.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 18, 2015)

The Nitecore EC4 or EC4S should be used as work light and not an emergency standby light source. The concept of 'the right tool for the job' should be the first consideration on its use or purchase.


----------



## beaconterraone (Sep 18, 2015)

sidecross said:


> The Nitecore EC4 or EC4S should be used as work light and not an *emergency standby light source*. The concept of 'the right tool for the job' should be the first consideration on its use or purchase.



Yes, that's why I still have a load of Maglites.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 18, 2015)

beaconterraone said:


> Yes, that's why I still have a load of Maglites.



How much does a 'load of Maglites' weigh?


----------



## beaconterraone (Sep 18, 2015)

sidecross said:


> How much does a 'load of Maglites' weigh?



A LOT, since Maglite is not known for "weight efficiency."


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 18, 2015)

I was playing around with the new version yesterday at DSEi. It's pretty cool with an XP-L HI. The ladies at Nitecore was impressed that i had knowledge of most of their lights and UI. June Lai went so far to say that her boss and i was crazy lol.


----------



## beaconterraone (Sep 18, 2015)

A certain vendor in Georgia, USA told me the EC4S should be available “within a month” on September 5th. A popular online vendor “couple” (usually via eBay) said “end of September” the same day.


----------



## DoubleDCell (Oct 16, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I pretty much gave up on the EC4S....BUT, if they are delaying to fix that parasitic drain, I'm in. Otherwise I'll keep looking.
> 
> For example, SR52UT parasitic drain = *4.5μA*. That's how it's done!!! I know it's a totally different beam pattern, but you get the idea. It's hardly rocket science. 4.5μA!!! oo:



Does anyone know if the high drain has been addressed? Once the EC4S is released is it possible they may still rectify this in the future or will that only happen with a totally new model? Such a tempting purchase!
Many thanks.


----------



## Dubois (Oct 17, 2015)

Is this really a budget light?


----------



## akhyar (Oct 17, 2015)

Dubois said:


> Is this really a budget light?



Lol! Even with the discount codes from China's online vendor, I never considered them "budget" light.


----------



## Timothybil (Oct 18, 2015)

Back when this forum first started there was a lot of discussion about what constituted a 'Budget' light. The general consensus was under $50 USD made a good demarcation, but not set in stone.


----------



## 010112 (Oct 18, 2015)

ITS OUT


----------



## Dubois (Oct 18, 2015)

010112 said:


> ITS OUT



What is? Where? How much?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Oct 18, 2015)

If you PM Dazed1, he can give you a special code & link to purchase a New NiteCore EC4S at an awesome price!


----------



## Butters4sure (Nov 5, 2015)

I tried contacting him as well, I guess I have not reached my 3 post limit. maybe this will push me over the limit. As anyone ran the ec4s threw a light emitter test to see what it's really putting out?


----------

